# Zauberberg



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with this breeder? Zauberberg.com 

I have a friend in Ohio that is getting one of their dogs trained to assist their handicapped son.

The breeders are delivering the dog and will work with the new owners to assimilate the dog to their family. She said they have been great to work with.

The dogs look soo handsome on the website. I will get to meet their new dog in a couple weeks. Cant wait.!!

What do you guys think about thier bloodlines etc? Just for fun!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't have issues with their site as much as someone just randomly getting ANY dog and thinking they can train it for a service dog. Specially a big dog like our GSD's can be, and add HIGH ENERGY........ I know I love both my GSD's and would never expect them to be any type of service dog (unless the service is to drag someone around at top speed for the first 10 years or so...)

I know the flunk out rate for dogs at the Seeing Eye is like 50% and they know what they are doing, socialize the heck out of the pups for year before starting real training, and STILL many of the dogs just don't have what it takes to be a reliable service dog.

And since it looks like those breeders are breeding for high energy K-9's/Sch dogs they pups sound like they would be like mine. GREAT dog for me but for a family not used to GSD's and expect their handicapped son to handle the dog? 

They seen this yet? This looks like the type of pup they could get...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't have personal experience but I know somebody, I fully trust, who has. A German Trainer They have some good dogs, however I was very thrown off when they sold a dog for 10 000 Dollars and it only had a BH on it. 

Detlef Berensmann - Infos ? Videos ? Hundeausbildung ? Hundesport ? IPO/VPG was over there not to long ago and helped training their dogs. He is a very knowledgeable person and can be fully trusted.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's in German but here is an article of his trip to Arizona
Reisebericht Arizona 2010 - Allgemein - Hundesport, Hundetraining, Schutzhund, VPG, IPO, Videos, Fährte, Unterordnung, ZOS, Ziel Objekt Suche, Schutzdienst

Detection Dog Training


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It sounds to me, if I'm reading the OP right, that their friends will be getting an older dog, already trained? And the breeders/trainers will be available after delivery to keep working with the family? 

I don't know anything about the breeders mentioned, but if that is the case, it sounds like the dog will have already proven its ability to the the work it was selected for.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I think you're right, Lucia. It read that way to me as well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RubyTuesday said:


> I think you're right, Lucia. It read that way to me as well.


Hopefully I read it wrong. 

Specially cause 100% of the training I do see on the breeders site is for Sch and the dogs they are breeding for are working line Sch titled dogs....

Which would be perfect dogs for me, but I would never recommend them for service dogs. Particularly for a handicapped individual.

I must have gone thru their website and missed the therapy/service/assistance dog training. Can anyone go get that specific link on the website so that way I'll be able to change my mind with a clear mind! :wub:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Just to clarify, they are getting an adult trained dog. Specifically chosen due to her calm nature. The dogs main purpose is to follow a six year old kid around and keep him company. Also, if he should wander in the house/property and they cant find him, then she is to track him. Not sure of his handicap, but he does not speak much.

I did not see any link for the service dog portion. I was just really curious of what you all thought of the bloodlines. I am not smart enough to decipher all those kennel names!

As for the energy part, I think following any six year old around all day,should provide plenty of exercise for the dog. LOL


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like he's autistic....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am not sure why a dog from working lines could not do service work. I am sure my girl who was bred with police service in mind could do it. She is calm when needed and will do anything asked of her. Her largest desire is to be the handler and doing something useful.

My friend who is handicapped has a female from Adler Stein with exceptional abilities in schutzhund and she is a service dog. This one is also is a dog who is calm, smart, devoted and eager to do anything asked of her.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My female has done schutzhund since she was a puppy-I have also taken her into a nursing home to visit a friend since she was a pup-she just seems to know and behaves very differently in the nursing home-her sister is a service dog


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Samba, I think a WL GSD with classic GSD temperament would be an excellent choice, particularly from a breeder of Anne's caliber. Conversely, WL GSD bred for over the top sport drives wouldn't be a good choice. The fractionating of the breed is beyond just WL, SL, petlines. Some WL breeders aren't concerned so much with the discernment, biddability, & innate intelligence GSD were historically renowned for & which are vital to a successful service dog.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Rubytuesday.....AMEN.....my dogs can do service work.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Most GSD litters will have a range of drive in the pups. My DH has a 15 month old GSD that was evaluated and chosen for potential service work at 9 weeks old. The trainer who is helping us to train him also evaluated and selected him for his calm and biddable temperament.

He has a littermate who belongs to our schutzhund club and is lighting up the field. 

Service dogs need drive to work also. It would be difficult to image a dog with low drive being willing to work along side my husband for bracing and balance needs as well as retrieving tasks.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

rubytuesday and Cliff -- this is correct , there is one more split in the breed, and that is toward a specialization for performance sport , and for performance versatile work . The requirements go beyond being calm and laid back . You want the dog to accept responsibilities for this young person. A working line gsd with strong heritage herding lines would be a good choice .
The young dog in the leerburg youtube is hyperactive and obsessive and lacks focus which make it a difficult dog to work with , so not the ideal in a working dog .
If Zauberberg has experience in breeding and placing dogs into different work situations and will provide "aftercare" to integrate the dog into the household , possibly change k9 candidates if they made an error in their selection, then they may be good choice for such a dog . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## lars (Jan 13, 2013)

carmspack said:


> rubytuesday and Cliff -- this is correct , there is one more split in the breed, and that is toward a specialization for performance sport , and for performance versatile work . The requirements go beyond being calm and laid back . You want the dog to accept responsibilities for this young person. A working line gsd with strong heritage herding lines would be a good choice .
> The young dog in the leerburg youtube is hyperactive and obsessive and lacks focus which make it a difficult dog to work with , so not the ideal in a working dog .
> If Zauberberg has experience in breeding and placing dogs into different work situations and will provide "aftercare" to integrate the dog into the household , possibly change k9 candidates if they made an error in their selection, then they may be good choice for such a dog .
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


_ *** Post Removed by ADMIN - Please contact member through PM's for their first-hand experience. *** _


----------

